# Chestnut grey?



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Pictures?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

She's pretty (pictures under "horses" Sky). I would say it's just the dappling process. I would like to see more pictures tho


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

I'll take some better ones tomorrow morning before she goes to training for two weeks. 

This is about the best I got for now, you can see some of the brown on her back leg.


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

I know she has a small neck in this, this photo was taken ages ago, like when I first got her.


----------



## CarmenL (Apr 20, 2012)

Looks like a bit of rose-grey coming through. My half Andalusian is this colour. His name is Fudge lol. Sort of like caramel fudge!


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

Can you please put up a photo when possible? I'd love to see!


----------



## CarmenL (Apr 20, 2012)

Yep, I am going to get my friend to teach me how to post pics this coming week. It is definitely a large hole in my computer knowledge.

The colour looks almost pink!!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Rose grey is just a shade grey horses may or may not go through as they whiten out.


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you very much everyone!!


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

Now that I think of it I actually do have a photo of her hind quarters!!
Yes that is my dog sitting on her. :clap:


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Yup. Very normal. I would guess she did go through a rose phase earlier in life.


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

I would of loved to of seen her a youngen' as she is flea bitten as well and they have supposedly always been there.


----------



## CarmenL (Apr 20, 2012)

Yep, that is termed rose-grey! The Andalusian line I've breeding my mares to leaves them this colour, but it changes year to year. They will probably end up grey with a little bit of the rose like your mare.


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

It's is almost completely gone right now(winter coat). But in summer it's very visible, it makes her look like she is actually going that colour.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Most likely she was a bay at birth and each year she will get more and more white, so what you are seeing is areas or her original color that have not 'grayed out' yet.


----------

